# Connecting desk and shelf?



## HaNd_SoLo (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm in the process of designing a desk with attached shelf. The desk is 30" x 30" x 60" and the shelf is 12" deep and 42" tall from the top of the desk. In order to get it through many doors, it'll have to break down, but not just the shelf from the desk, the top of the desk will have to be split. My idea is to build the shelf from the floor up to 72" tall and 12" deep and build the desk 18" deep and 30" tall and put them together somehow.

Here's a couple of pictures I worked up in SketchList3d to show what I'm talking about in case I didn't describe it clearly.























My question is how to attach the desk to the shelf in such a manner that it can be taken apart and put back together (no glue or wood screws)?

I was originally going to lap joint and cross-pin (right term?) every piece that comes together: the top, both sides, both inner pedestal pieces and any solidly attached shelves. All materials will be 3/4" plywood. This would, however, leave both a bunch of 3/8" stubs begging to be broken off while moving and the hardware sticking through the desk top. 

I ran across this hardware which would allow just butt joining it. Comments or suggestions?

Thanks.
Davin


----------



## HaNd_SoLo (Jul 11, 2011)

Should I have posted this in the design forum instead of here? I posted here because I was asking specifically about how to join the shelf and desk. If this is the wrong forum, could an admin move it, please?


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

I would re-think how hard it would be to move through doors with the desk top mountet to 42" tall by 60" long shelving. 

I would then reconsider the use of 4 wood screws to hook the two together. 

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would build separate desk pedestals, and a loose desk top. the top would be mounted to the pedestals with screws from beneath.

The shelving above I would make in three separate assembled units that get fastened together once placed on the desk top. The fronts could have face frames, that the center unit shares with the outer units. If necessary, the units could be fastened together with loose dowels from the face frame into the leading edges of the center cabinet.

The bottom of the shelving units can be mounted to the desk top with loose dowels aligned to position the sides of the cabinets. Just drill corresponding holes and insert dowels to set up. Or if backs are installed they could be left long and screwed to the back edge of the countertop. It's not always possible to configure a multiple setup with all loose parts.

I would also recommend rabbeting in a 1/4" back to all three units.













 







.


----------



## HaNd_SoLo (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks! Very good ideas. :thumbsup:



cabinetman said:


> The shelving above I would make in three separate assembled units that get fastened together once placed on the desk top. The fronts could have face frames, that the center unit shares with the outer units. If necessary, the units could be fastened together with loose dowels from the face frame into the leading edges of the center cabinet.


I'm actually going to go one step further with this. The center shelf will be the full height of 68" and the desktop will be slotted for the shelf sides to go through. The side shelves will sit on the desktop and attach to both the desktop and the center shelf.



cabinetman said:


> I would also recommend rabbeting in a 1/4" back to all three units.


I intended to do that with the shelf but forgot to mention it because I haven't figured out how to make the program do it yet. :icon_rolleyes: It'll work better with all the pieces having backs now!


----------

